# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Κόλλησε το κινητό και δείχνει μόνο το λογότυπο της Xiaomi

## marios13

**  							Λογικά επείδη γέμισα το κίνητο με πολλά πράγματα θα έγινε  αυτό.Προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το κινήτο, το οποίο ανοίγει μέχρι το σημείο που  δίχνει το λογότυπο της xiaomi.τι να κάνω? προσπάθησα να μπω στις  λειτουργιες το κινητού πατώντας τα πλαϊνά κουμπιά και με εβγαλέ στο  κύριο μενου με τρείς επιλογές: 1)rebbot, 2)wipe dada,3)connect with  MIAssistant.Εγώ θέλω να κανω επαννακινηση το κινητο χωρις να χασω τα  δεδομενα μου ,μπορω να το κάνω αυτό? το κινητό είναι το xiaomi redmi  note 4. Να πατήσω την πρώτη επιλογή? Η δευτερή επιλογή θα διαγραψεί όλα  τα δεδομένα,αυτό καταλαβά.

----------


## marios13

πάτησα την πρώτη επιλογή ,εκανέ επανακίνηση αλλά πάλι έχει κολήσει στο ίδιο σημείο

----------


## anmits2008

πρέπει να εχει καταστραφεί κατι στο λογισμικό και να μη μπουταρει. το ιδιο έπαθα με ενα xiaomi redmi 4x και τελικά διαγράφοντας τα πάντα με hard reset ξανακολλησε στο ιδιο σημείο παλι. το έστειλα στο σερβις info quest στην αθηνα και το επαναφερανε . το πήρα στα χερια και πετούσε διάφορα παράθυρα οτι δεν ανταποκρινετε το τάδε πρόγραμμα .το έκανα επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακες ρυθμίσεις και το κινητο ξανασκαλωσε στο ιδιο σημείο που ειχε σκαλώσει πριν το στείλω. το ξαναεστειλα παλι αθηνα και περιμένω εξελίξεις. νομίζω προσωπικά οτι εχει πρόβλημα η συσκευή.......θα δούμε!!! όσο για σένα φίλε μαριε νομίζω αν ειναι στην εγγύηση να το στείλεις στην αντιπροσωπία.

----------


## marios13

καταλαβά φίλε μου ,ευχαριστώ.Το κινητο δεν με ενοιαζε ,ποιο πολύ με καίει οτί εχώ ενα σωρό αρχεία που δεν ήθελα να τα χάσω

----------


## marios13

Έκανα μόλις τώρα Ηard reset και ανοιξε κανονικά το κινητό,απλώς έχασα όλα τα έγραφα ,φωτογρ. και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## lepouras

γιαυτό βάζουμε κάρτα μνήμης και αποθήκευση εκεί ότι χρειαζόμαστε. το κινητό είναι κινητό. θα χαλάσει πολύ ποιο εύκολα και με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους από ότι  μια μνήμη. συνήθως μετά από κάνα δύο(ίσως και τρία ) χασίματα αποφασίζουμε να αλλάζουμε τακτική στον τρόπο που σώζουμε αυτά που θέλουμε.

----------

vasilllis (14-07-18)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> γιαυτό βάζουμε κάρτα μνήμης και αποθήκευση εκεί ότι χρειαζόμαστε. το κινητό είναι κινητό. θα χαλάσει πολύ ποιο εύκολα και με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους από ότι  μια μνήμη. συνήθως μετά από κάνα δύο(ίσως και τρία ) χασίματα αποφασίζουμε να αλλάζουμε τακτική στον τρόπο που σώζουμε αυτά που θέλουμε.



Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω μόνο οτι αν η κάρτα μας ειναι καποια φθηνη kingston τα 2 τελευταια χρονια εχω κλαψει 2. Και οι 2 σε δυο διαφορετικα κινητα εβγαλαν το κλασσικο σφαλμα καρτας SD ενω πιο πριν υπηρχαν συμπτωματα οπως να μην γινεται σωστο φορτωμα της προεπισκοπισης φωτογραφιων στο library. Οταν πλεον πεθαναν εντος του κινητου (μαζι με το TWRP backup που υπηρχε εκει) αρνουντα να δεχτουν φορμαρισμα σε υπολογιστη με οποιοδηποτε λειτουργικο με οποιοδηποτε τροπο-software (ειδικα στη 2η καρτα υπηρχαν φωτο σημαντικοτατες οποτε εγιναν τα παντα...) αναγνωριζονται ομως σωστα και μπορεις να δεις ενα 10% τα αρχεια σου, που και αυτα δεν μπορεις να τα αντιγραψεις σωσεις....

----------

vasilllis (14-07-18)

----------


## aktis

Απ ότι βλέπω Μάριε δεν το πολυέψαξες αν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική  ,
 μεσα σε 2 ωρίτσeς πήρες την κρίσιμη απόφαση ....   wipe all ! 

Θυμάμαι μια φορά εξηγούσα σε  κάποια τι σημαντικό είναι να κάνουμε backup , 
οτι μπορει να σου κλέψουν τον υπολογιστή απο το σπίτι ή το αυτοκίνητο 
 και γι αυτό πρέπει να έχουμε backup σε διαφορετικούς χώρους 
ότι μπορει να πέσει κάτω ο σκληρός ή το κίνητό και να χαλάσουν σε μια στιγμή κλπ κλπ 
οτι με 100 ευρω παίρνεις ενα refurbished laptop 
αλλά μπορεί να θέλεις 500 ευρω για ανάκτηση του σκληρού από το λαπτοπ     κλπ κλπ    και άν ανακτηθούν όλα ...

      και αφού πείστηκε ...  και είχε κάνει backup  100GB+   όλο το σκληρό σχεδόν  ....
και είχα κάνει και εγω acronis image   ....   μου έρχεται μετα από μια βδομάδα με ένα διαφημιστικό στικάκι κλειδί 1GB  των 2 ευρώ ... 
- Δεν το βλέπει ο υπολογιστής ! λέει ...
 -Ε και ; της λέω ... θα χάλασε , δώσε 5 ευρώ να πάρεις καινούριο και καλύτερο  ...
   -Ναι αλλά είχα μέσα μου  λέει σημειώσεις απο τότε που άνοιξα το μαγαζι !!!

 Το ανοίγω και ήταν όλο όλο μια σταγόνα ...
εδω της λέω θέλει επέμβαση σε επίπεδο die απο τον κατασκευαστή   και δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται και τίποτα  ... 
 και σίγουρα ξεπερνάμε κατα πολύ και τα 500 ευρω ...    κάγκελο η παθούσα !

----------


## vasilllis

Η μοναδική λύση που προσφέρει 99% ασφάλεια για απώλεια δεδομένων είναι το cloud.

----------


## Panoss

> Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω μόνο οτι αν η κάρτα μας ειναι καποια φθηνη kingston τα 2 τελευταια χρονια εχω κλαψει 2. Και οι 2 σε δυο διαφορετικα κινητα εβγαλαν το κλασσικο σφαλμα καρτας SD ενω πιο πριν υπηρχαν συμπτωματα οπως να μην γινεται σωστο φορτωμα της προεπισκοπισης φωτογραφιων στο library. Οταν πλεον πεθαναν εντος του κινητου (μαζι με το TWRP backup που υπηρχε εκει) αρνουντα να δεχτουν φορμαρισμα



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η απάντηση θα ήταν:




> γιαυτό αποθήκευση *στο κινητό* ότι χρειαζόμαστε. η *κάρτα μνήμης* είναι *κάρτα μνήμης*. θα χαλάσει πολύ ποιο εύκολα  και με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους από ότι ένα *κινητό*. συνήθως μετά από κάνα  δύο(ίσως και τρία ) χασίματα αποφασίζουμε να αλλάζουμε τακτική στον  τρόπο που σώζουμε αυτά που θέλουμε.



 :Lol:

----------

